# Eeveeloution Game



## Starly (Sep 5, 2009)

The way you play the game is by saying on your post for instance, *-1 Flareon +1 Vaporeon.*
So basically you subtract 1 from one eeveeloution and add 1 to another, until finally the last standing is the winner.

*You may only post on this ONCE a day*
*cuz otherwise one would be knocked out everyday, and this would be a short game.*
*You can only subtract and add by 1.*

Here is the list; Name then points:

Flareon -- 25
Vaporeon -- 25
Jolteon -- 25
Umbreon -- 25
Espeon -- 25
Leafeon -- 25
Glaceon -- 25

I'll update every now and then to show who's winning. Let's start!
_Tell me if I did not explain enough_
P.S. i will check to make sure you guys are not cheating.


----------



## Hyozanryu (Sep 6, 2009)

-1 Leafeon
+1 Flareon


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 6, 2009)

Plus 1 Leafon, -1 Espeon.


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Sep 6, 2009)

+1 Glaceon
-1 Espeon


----------



## Starly (Sep 6, 2009)

Current Score:
Flareon -- 26
Vaporeon -- 25
Jolteon -- 25
Umbreon -- 25
Espeon -- 23
Leafeon -- 25
Glaceon -- 26


----------



## Loco Mocho (Sep 6, 2009)

+1 Jolteon
-1 Vaporeon


----------



## Claudster (Sep 6, 2009)

+1 jolteon
-1 umbreon


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 6, 2009)

I hurt Glaceon and heal Vaporeon.

Current Score:
Flareon -- 26
Vaporeon -- 25
Jolteon -- 27
Umbreon -- 24
Espeon -- 23
Leafeon -- 25
Glaceon -- 25


----------



## Chao Spriter (Sep 6, 2009)

Umbreon +1
Jolteon -1


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 6, 2009)

Heal Glaceon, hurt Vaporeon


----------



## Starly (Sep 6, 2009)

Current Score:
Flareon -- 26
Vaporeon -- 24
Jolteon -- 26
Umbreon -- 25
Espeon -- 23
Leafeon -- 25
Glaceon -- 26


----------



## Showers (Sep 7, 2009)

+1 Glaceon
-1 Leafeon


----------



## Claudster (Sep 7, 2009)

+1 jolteon
-1 espeon


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 7, 2009)

+Leafeon, -Glaceon.


----------



## Starly (Sep 7, 2009)

Current Score:
Flareon -- 26
Vaporeon -- 24
Jolteon -- 27
Umbreon -- 25
Espeon -- 22
Leafeon -- 25
Glaceon -- 26


----------



## Ven (Sep 7, 2009)

-1 Espeon                                                                                           +1 Umbreon


----------



## Minkow (Sep 8, 2009)

+1 Vaporeon
-1 Leafeon

nobody loves vaporeon why :<


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 8, 2009)

+Leafeon
-Espeon


Current Score:
Flareon -- 26
Vaporeon -- 25
Jolteon -- 27
Umbreon -- 26
Espeon -- 21
Leafeon -- 25
Glaceon -- 26


----------



## Claudster (Sep 8, 2009)

+1 jolteon
-1 flareon


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 9, 2009)

+1 Leafeon
-1 Espeon



Current Score:
Flareon -- 25
Vaporeon -- 25
Jolteon -- 28
Umbreon -- 26
Espeon -- 20
Leafeon -- 26
Glaceon -- 26


----------



## eevee_em (Sep 9, 2009)

+1 Espeon
-1 Jolteon


----------



## Loco Mocho (Sep 10, 2009)

+Flareon
-Espeon


----------



## Ivy Newton (Sep 10, 2009)

+1 Glaceon, -1 Flareon


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 10, 2009)

Plus Leafeon Minus Glaceon.


----------



## Ven (Sep 10, 2009)

-espeon 
+umbreon


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 11, 2009)

=Leafeon 
-Glaceon


----------



## Claudster (Sep 11, 2009)

+1 jolteon
-1 leafeon


----------



## Scyther (Sep 12, 2009)

-1 Espeon, +1 Jolteon.


----------



## Hyozanryu (Sep 12, 2009)

+1 Vaporeon
-1 Leafeon


----------



## Claudster (Sep 13, 2009)

+1 jolteon
-1 vaporeon


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Sep 13, 2009)

*heals Leafeon's pride*
*shoots at espeon*


----------



## Ven (Sep 13, 2009)

Heals Umbreon
Shoots Espeon


----------

